# Shot Saturday



## Neill

Forget latte art. I wanna see pure, unadulterated espresso!










Bolivian copacabana washed caturra and crillo. Toffee in a cup.


----------



## Daren

Forget the Coffee - Look at that cake!! (I must be hungry)


----------



## Mrboots2u

Great idea Neil , love it !


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> Forget the Coffee - Look at that cake!! (I must be hungry)


Working on that cake at the minute. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Great idea Neil , love it !


Open to naked pours too (the portafilter, not the barista)!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Neill said:


> Open to naked pours too (the portafilter, not the barista)!


lol

some of us work Saturday. Yes I know some of you think I don't work at all .....

.... I'll give a shot a go when I get home later ....


----------



## Daren

Neill said:


> Working on that cake at the minute. I'll post some pics later.


I'm looking forward to that - I'm definitely hungry. I've cut my carbs right down trying to lean up for a cycling holiday that's coming up - all I can think about now is cake


----------



## Neill

Daren said:


> I'm looking forward to that - I'm definitely hungry. I've cut my carbs right down trying to lean up for a cycling holiday that's coming up - all I can think about now is cake


It's a s'mores cake, cinnamon flavoured sponge with chocolate ganache between layers coated with Swiss meringue. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Daren

Neill said:


> It's a s'mores cake, cinnamon flavoured sponge with chocolate ganache between layers coated with Swiss meringue. Looking forward to this one.


What are you trying to do to me! Sounds deeeelish


----------



## glevum

Last shot of the bag. Extract Zamorana Espresso. Reminds me of Wedding day sugared almonds ( thats what i told the wife anyway, more Brownie points!)

















sorry for the crappy phone pictures


----------



## 4515

Here ya go - coffee compass


----------



## Mrboots2u

Gits ....

stuck at work can't have espresso .....

going to have to go the cafe now and spend money .....

nice pics everyone

glevum I've got a bag of the extract , not dialled in yet but even the early under extracted shots I had suggested it will be very tasty...


----------



## Neill

Mmmm, looking good guys. Like the stripy pour glevum.


----------



## 4515

And gone ....


----------



## garydyke1

2 x 14.5g Bolivia Finca San Jose washed cattura.


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> 2 x 14.5g Bolivia Finca San Jose washed cattura.


Is that a hasbean coffee? How is it.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Just made it


----------



## c_squared

Lovely thick crema there boots, what beans are you on with at the minute?


----------



## Mrboots2u

c_squared said:


> Lovely thick crema there boots, what beans are you on with at the minute?


----------



## c_squared

Tasting notes sound really good!


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Just made it


Looks tasty. What were you dosing at, 18g?


----------



## Mrboots2u

17.8g I think







......really nice


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> 17.8g I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......really nice


Obviously the 0.2g extra head space made all the difference


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> Is that a hasbean coffee? How is it.


Its a little bit tricky . Unsually bright and acidic for bolivia. Almost fizzy lemonade thing going on as brewed.


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Its a little bit tricky . Unsually bright and acidic for bolivia. Almost fizzy lemonade thing going on as brewed.


Sounds interesting.


----------



## c_squared

HB finca limoncillio 'funky'. Had it as brewed earlier this morning and it was delicious. This shot was for mrs c_squared's latte, she is still insisting on having sugar but I think this could be the one to wean her off. As a flat white it's like a creamy strawberry milkshake


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> View attachment 5847
> 
> 
> HB finca limoncillio 'funky'. Had it as brewed earlier this morning and it was delicious. This shot was for mrs c_squared's latte, she is still insisting on having sugar but I think this could be the one to wean her off. As a flat white it's like a creamy strawberry milkshake


Just tell her you've added the sugar! You could have at least knocked the bubbles out before taking the photo!


----------



## fatboyslim

Nice pictures. I took this coffee porn last time I was home with Cherub.


----------



## Neill

fatboyslim said:


> Nice pictures. I took this coffee porn last time I was home with Cherub.
> View attachment 5852


That looks great. I might have to set my machine up on my bedside table just to keep me going while the kitchens being done if I keep seeing photos like this.


----------



## glevum

Last shot of the day & 1st shot of the day








Wogan's java. Roasted very dark by Adrian. Rich, strong & gloopy.








Love this 10 year Speyside. vanilla sherry nose. spicey vanilla caramel notes. leaves a tingle on the tongue. needs no water to bring out more notes


----------



## Neill

Nice, on both shots.


----------



## glevum

Neill said:


> Nice, on both shots.


Thanks Neil, if you like SM its a bargain in asda at the moment. reduced from £32 to £20


----------



## Neill

I'll join you in one.


----------



## glevum

lol, cheers bud!


----------



## Drc

Ah what a good idea
















My absolute favourite single malt ever. At 54.2% it has huge impact and wonderful sweet flavours to with big peat and smoke. Finish is incredible too a bit like a great shot you can taste a sip ages later


----------



## Neill

Cheers everyone.


----------



## andyt23

I like the way this thread is going. Cheers everyone, just finishing the weekend with the last drop of birthday tipple. What next...? I do like the Ardbeg very much, although it's been too long since I've unwound the foil on a bottle of Lagavulin. Decisions...

Edit: Of course I realise it is no longer Saturday, but you made me fancy one. your fault.


----------



## gman147

Since I'm on a pre holiday 'cut the fat' I'm not drinking milk based drinks; so here's my espresso - it's Rwanda Kigoma and dare I say, it might me in my top 3 of all time.

















Absolutely stunning as espresso. So many notes.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looking very tasty.


----------



## gman147

Definitely finding the IMS baskets much more forgiving. I'm barely putting any effort into distribution. Just a quick mound direct from grinder, light tamp to level, followed by light nutation and then 28lb tamp - job done. So easy with IMS.


----------



## Neill

gman147 said:


> Since I'm on a pre holiday 'cut the fat' I'm not drinking milk based drinks; so here's my espresso - it's Rwanda Kigoma and dare I say, it might me in my top 3 of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning as espresso. So many notes.


Look at that pour!


----------



## garydyke1

I recognise that grinder


----------



## Charliej

Do you have an IMS shower screen as well Graham or just the baskets? I'm still waiting on a Sage naked pf so I can actually use my IMS 18/22g as it's just a fraction too deep for the standard pf, my VST baskets have been in their boxes ever since I put the IMS 14/20g basket in the pf. Demand dependent I'm not averse to running another IMS group buy at some point.


----------



## gman147

IMS shower screen waiting in the post office for me to collect later







Going to do a descale on the machine before I fit it with new gasket though.


----------



## garydyke1

Kigoma

18.5g

32.5g

29 seconds

Zero preinfusion

Over extracted ! Lost all the depth, sweetness and sparkle of this coffee : (

With no infusion you have to grind coarser to get a decent flow rate , it's less forgiving . I'll either back off the grind one notch and re run the shot probably in 24-25 seconds , or, add 7 seconds infusion and go a click finer keeping the time as it is


----------



## The Systemic Kid

What was the thinking behind zero pre-infusion, Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> What was the thinking behind zero pre-infusion, Gary?


Have you tried single dosing with a Caimano/Milano ? The grind adjust is 3 notches between gush, pour and choke, Im finding it easier to dial in with the machine


----------



## gman147

Burundi Ruhora bourbon

Wham in your face sweetness dark choc like green n blacks lingering aftertaste. Really loving this! One of the 5 poorest countries in the world producing one of the finest coffees in the world. Wow.


----------



## Wobin19

gman147 said:


> Burundi Ruhora bourbon
> 
> Wham in your face sweetness dark choc like green n blacks lingering aftertaste. Really loving this! One of the 5 poorest countries in the world producing one of the finest coffees in the world. Wow.


Sounds good, was that from Hasbean?


----------



## c_squared

I've been up in the night with a newborn, so for now I'm just going to post a photo and say...yes coffee really does help!


----------



## Neill

c_squared said:


> View attachment 6078
> 
> 
> I've been up in the night with a newborn, so for now I'm just going to post a photo and say...yes coffee really does help!


Have you gone for 100% robusta just to get a kick?


----------



## c_squared

Ha, no robusta in sight.


----------



## gman147

Wobin19 said:


> Sounds good, was that from Hasbean?


Yes, from IMM


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Dusty Ape DSOL. 18g in 29g out. Full of smooth chocolately goodness.....still playing round with distribution


----------



## fatboyslim

urbanbumpkin said:


> Dusty Ape DSOL. 18g in 29g out. Full of smooth chocolately goodness.....still playing round with distribution


Oh god that looks tasty! I want one!


----------



## gman147

urbanbumpkin said:


> Dusty Ape DSOL. 18g in 29g out. Full of smooth chocolately goodness.....still playing round with distribution


That looks delicious!

A perfect example of Grinder importance vs Machine importance.


----------



## frasermade

urbanbumpkin said:


> Dusty Ape DSOL. 18g in 29g out. Full of smooth chocolately goodness.....still playing round with distribution


This looks like heaven. I want one. Right now.


----------



## Xpenno

Intelligencia Analogue Black Cat Project. 18.5 in 28 out in 32 sec.


----------



## garydyke1

Its the best 'darkish' roast I think Ive ever had - you can tell the quality underneath. Cant wait to try glider


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Its the best 'darkish' roast I think Ive ever had - you can tell the quality underneath. Cant wait to try glider


It takes all the things I like in a darker roast, add some of things I like in a lighter roast and smooshes them into one tasty mouthful.


----------



## garydyke1

Its similar to a previous iteration of Extract Strongman blend IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> It takes all the things I like in a darker roast, add some of things I like in a lighter roast and smooshes them into one tasty mouthful.


Would that make it a medium roast ????


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Would that make it a medium roast ????


Lol, no, not really.

You wouldn't get the same intense flavours from a medium roast IMHO.


----------



## garydyke1

I would say this was :

...................................................................V

Wendelboe x x x x x x x x x x Light x x x x x x x x x x x x x Dark x x x Starbucks x 8th crack

...................................................................^

lol


----------



## Xpenno

Good graphics mate, it's just like Sky News!


----------



## Wobin19

18g in 32g out 34 seconds including a 5 second pre-infusion. Yum.

View attachment 6086


----------



## Neill

Since it's Saturday night now and late for coffee. Plus my new niece arrived this week (congrats Colin on your third girl) I've cracked out one of my better bottles. Cheers


----------



## Drc

Hmm nice, I might have a wee dram of Ardmore later. Cheers!


----------



## garydyke1

Intelligentsia Analog. 93c. 18.2g into 27.9g. 32 seconds.

Lower TDS , lower sweetness , less choc and more fruity (want to say cherry) however a little more of the spice from the roast .

Preferred the higher dose and slower flow. Switching to 20g basket !


----------



## glevum

MM AA. 18g 28g 25s.....pure choc...


----------



## El carajillo

glevum said:


> MM AA. 18g 28g 25s.....pure choc...


Looking good ,tasting better:good:


----------



## Yes Row

Glevum, I just got to get some if the cups

Are you enjoying them I personally would prefer them without the printing on them though


----------



## glevum

I really like them, but they are heavy. i tend not to use the handle on them.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Yes Row said:


> Glevum, I just got to get some if the cups
> 
> Are you enjoying them I personally would prefer them without the printing on them though


I've got a pair of news print and a pair plain Brown from Erics lots and lots of cups still a pair left I think


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Just got in and without weighing anything I got this. Still got some fruit but coming through but now there are more woody earthy spices like nutmeg and cinnamon. Last of that coffee too. If I was to hazard a guess was 17g in and 28 out time was 34 seconds. Piatã Brasil SO from intelligentsia you will be missed.


----------



## MrShades

Hmmm very very tasty: sweet chocolate and almost chewable!

MM : 15.0g in, 24.2g out in 28s




























Didn't last very long! Just getting into practice for LCF tomorrow morning so better have another one.


----------



## Geordie Boy

HB Didn't You Do Well Psyduck

18.5g into 27g in 28s









Tastes like one of those hard boiled fizzy sherbet centred sweets


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ok it's not Saturday but what the heck. Just thought I'd post this as I'm having a play with the Londinium Red bourbon.

In relation to the recent post regarding shot times.

18g in, 28.9g out in 48 secs. Might not be the most conventional shot but tasted fantastic. Orange nectar of the gods.


----------



## Neill

I've had some great shots at 40-50s. Starting to realise time isn't the biggest factor.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Agree there! I generally find that when dialling in, ere on the side of caution and aim for too tight as slow shots are still tasty


----------



## Neill

Yeah. As long as it doesn't gush through in 20s.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Latest Bolivian IMM, 18.5g into 29g in 30s. Tasty as!


----------



## Atilla

I know it's meant to be shot Saturday, but I took this yesterday after seeing the thread.

Monsoon Estates El Salvador from their 'Latest Shipment'. 19g dose, 28g out in 26 seconds. Massively powerful flavour with a mighty crema, even after 30 seconds (how long my phone takes to open the camera app).


----------



## fatboyslim

Some more to add to the collection.


----------



## Scotford

More from the shops instagram page, but a nice arty-farty shot I took today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Quiet for shot saturday ...... as it Saturday...

No one drinking today ??

Small Batch easter blend for me , deep chocolate and caramel sweetness .....

View attachment 6515


----------



## michaelg

fatboyslim said:


> Some more to add to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 6404
> 
> 
> View attachment 6405


Is that the box that business cards come in? I just handed mine in on my last day at my current job and now realise I should have kept it for an alternative purpose


----------



## Scotford

First shot today as I'm up extra early. Rocket fuel!


----------



## DavidBondy

17g of home (dark) roasted Old Brown Java to yield 27.2g in 27 seconds.


----------



## Scotford

Playing with low temperature ristretto shots this morning. Temp down to 87° and 19g into 16.5 over 40 seconds. Will play more with this idea eventually but got busy so had to stop faffing about.

Syrupy caramel shots with real natural sweetness and a massive dose of heady crema and little to no bitterness.


----------



## Scotford

And on to one of my guest coffees...










Liminis single origin Indonesia.

Beautifully dark and rich, very little acidity. A smokey mouthful with rich full flavour and a long musky finish.


----------



## Obnic

Sweet


----------



## Charliej

Here's my contribution for today. 20g of Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red natural process into 38g in 36 seconds with 4 seconds preinfusion at 56% and a brew temp of 93 degrees.

  SAM_0257 by charliejeal, on Flickr

and the flat white it became with my pathetic attempt at some form of free pour Latte Shart:

  SAM_0259 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> my pathetic attempt at some form of free pour Latte Shart:
> 
> SAM_0259 by charliejeal, on Flickr


How do you get that circle around the blob (or is it a heart?) in the middle?*

Shame your not in the latte art comp

*That's said in sarcasm - no reply required


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> How do you get that circle around the blob (or is it a heart?) in the middle?*
> 
> Shame your not in the latte art comp
> 
> *That's said in sarcasm - no reply required


Just lifted the jug away then went back and wiggled the jug while pouring in a circle, it's supposed to be a heart in the middle. The Sage does make getting the milk right very very easy.


----------



## Kyle548

Not Saturday, but made a shot anyway.

As you can see, still really young at 5 days.

Now I have a new HX and nothing to put though it.

*sigh*


----------



## Mike mc

Rave Indian gems of araku-peddabayallu

A month since roast date but still tastes good in a flattie

18g in 29g out in 27seconds


----------



## Scotford

In a bit early but got an amazing new dual roast from Monsoon Estates today. A blend of a medium and a dark roast from a single estate Papua New Guinea crop.



















19.5 into 30 in 24 secs at 91°c. Mind blowing flavours but it may be a tiny bit too young. I'll play more in the morning.


----------



## Geordie Boy

HB Jabberwocky. This month's guest espresso in the pack. Sweet and zingy


----------



## Scotford

Really pleased with the Mexican beans I have this week!

19.5 into 29 in 26 @92°c

Utterly amazing shot it was too!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Small Batch (DSOL) Rwanda Kinyaga. 18g into 28g, 30s

Smooth creamy chocolate, yum, yum


----------



## Wobin19

I broke some rules. This is Cristal cup of excellence from Union. Its a light to med roast I would say and listed nby Union as a brew coffee not espresso. It was roasted 14 May, so young at 3 days.

I wound the grinder down to go finer since I had a darker roast before and chucked in 19g. 5 seconds pre-infusion, then nothing for 20 seconds. Slowly the central pour got going and after 50 seconds I had 25g in my cup:

Thinking should surely be a sink shot, it actually looked pretty good:









Wow! Its not just good, its blooming good. Really nice dark chocolate, molasses and some slight zingy fruit in there too. Just shows that there are no hard and fast rules as others have said, its all about the taste!


----------



## Scotford

This is an absolutely STONKING double ristretto with Malabar. Sweeter than I would have expected but even more full bodied and bold than as a straight pour.


----------



## Neill

Scotford said:


> This is an absolutely STONKING double ristretto with Malabar. Sweeter than I would have expected but even more full bodied and bold than as a straight pour.


Mini Guinness! Still pretty fresh?


----------



## Scotford

Funny, my assistant said the same thing! Probably a day or two too fresh, yeah.


----------



## Burnzy

Have some early morning espresso page 3 action


----------



## Scotford

Hurrah for Harrar!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Funka'd Up!

No photos I'm afraid IPhone was dead and they didn't hang around for long.

2 Cappa's of Uncle Funka 18g in 32g out in 32 secs. Like drinking strawberry and cream!

Last of the beans though. Would buy them again from Extract coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hasbean - San Sebastian washed.










Sticky body. Peach. Sweet. Hint of spice


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasbean - San Sebastian washed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky body. Peach. Sweet. Hint of spice


Split shot?

13 char


----------



## Mike mc

First shot from the brewtus.rave signature


----------



## seeq

does it matter what I'm pouring? It's naked pr0n!!!








it's hasbean jailbreak if anyone actually cares


----------



## gman147

Mike mc said:


> First shot from the brewtus.rave signature


Looks Delish Mike


----------



## Mike mc

gman147 said:


> Looks Delish Mike


Loving the machine mate.got a manual from bella barista in the post the other day.

Nice selection of hasbean coffees aswell that will be ready next weekend


----------



## jeebsy

Mike mc said:


> First shot from the brewtus.rave signature


YOu've had it all this time and only made your first shot today?


----------



## Mike mc

jeebsy said:


> YOu've had it all this time and only made your first shot today?


No that shot was from last weekend mate.


----------



## gman147

Use the expo forum. You won't need the Manual

Great looking shot; nice coffee beans 'upgrade'


----------



## gman147

SL28 Kenyan from HasBean. Blackcurrant smash!










18.0 > 28.0 @ 94C in 31 seconds. Absolutely delicious espresso.


----------



## Mike mc

Hasbean finca la fany










18g in 29g out 30 seconds @ 93c

Amazing coffee really enjoying this one especially in milk


----------



## Mike mc

Picture of yesterday's shot.hasbean finca la fany


----------



## Burnzy

Split shot for the me and the wife this morning!! Its a dark roasted guatemalan!!! Yummy


----------



## dougie todd

Dammit, this makes me want to be home playing with my toys. I only have filter coffee on this tub - at least today it was drinkable haha


----------



## Scotford

I know its waaay off yet but I wanted to show off some of my days shots.

Something Costa Rican.










Something Sumatran (Wahana waheyyy!)










And something Mexican.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Here is an EK espresso , people often say , it's not espresso , it's some weird made up type drink , I've even put it in a traditional shot glass ....

Looks like espresso , taste like espresso , look it's even got some crema ..


----------



## Scotford

Elaborate?


----------



## Mike mc

Not Saturday but what the heck










Hasbean El Salvador finca San Jose

19g in 31g out in 28s @94c

Absolutely delicious


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nothing special clip wise

But very tasty drink wise ( chocolate biscuit nut )

Hasbean Costa Rican Vista El Valle Yellow Honey


----------



## Scotford

Wasn't sure where to put this at first...










Bit of tasting this morning. Split pour (one with a tiny bit of milk added after this pic taken), very tight ristretto and a double filter shot (guerilla pour) of the ever so tasty Small Batch La Villita Del Pueblo from Guatemala.

Really interesting side by side comparison.


----------



## Ferdy

Kick starting a busy weekend with 34gs of Silveroak espresso blend.


----------



## Mike mc

Hasbean El Salvador finca San Jose

19g in 31g out 26 seconds @94c


----------



## Mike mc

Has bean Costa Rica finca de licho yellow honey villa sarchi

19g in 31 out 27s @94c

Lovely coffee


----------



## Mike mc

Has bean cup of excellence

19g in 32 out 28s @93c

Amazing coffee.cheers Steve


----------



## Neill

18 in and 36 out. Escocia.


----------



## Scotford

Bish.










Bash.










Bosh!










A Great Taste Award double gold star winning Yirg.

22 into 57 (a bit too long but they are only a day old beans) at 93 and 24seconds.

Always love this stuff and can't wait for a few more days of resting.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scotford said:


> Bish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Great Taste Award double gold star winning Yirg.
> 
> 22 into 57 (a bit too long but they are only a day old beans) at 93 and 24seconds.
> 
> Always love this stuff and can't wait for a few more days of resting.


What roaster? Union ?

Had a look at the great taste winner site


----------



## Scotford

Monsoon Estates, of course. They won seven gold stars in total this year!


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Bish.
> 
> Bosh!
> 
> A Great Taste Award double gold star winning Yirg.
> 
> 22 into 57 (a bit too long but they are only a day old beans) at 93 and 24seconds.
> 
> Always love this stuff and can't wait for a few more days of resting.


Mega long......


----------



## Scotford

Not ridiculously so but I like a lower temp extraction to really squeeze Yirg. 50 is fine from 22/


----------



## Mike mc

Hasbean escocia 19g in>31g 30seconds @94c


----------



## jeebsy

Mike mc said:


> Hasbean escocia 19g in>31g 30seconds @94c


Did your parcel arrive?


----------



## Mike mc

jeebsy said:


> Did your parcel arrive?


Yes mate.meant to message you.not had chance to open yet.hectic weekend


----------



## Neill

Last shot of escocia. 18 in 31 out. I'll miss this chocolate, toffee tropical fruit mix.


----------



## Neill

On to the la illusion natural. No change in grind. 18>32. getting the strawberry coming through but a bit too sour. Mm, better as it cools actually. Think I need to pull a few more g through it.


----------



## Ferdy

18g in 32g out of SilverOak espresso blend. Accompanied with 2 Cantuccini. Blooming good!


----------



## Neill

La Ilusion natural this morning. Whatever I did I got a gusher with spritzers everywhere. 18.5>35. This had been really sweet on previous pours but sour this time. Time to try again.


----------



## Mrboots2u

There is a big whole in the cup on the left


----------



## froggystyle

Go on Boots, give us another...


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> There is a big whole in the cup on the left


And no sides on the one in the middle.


----------



## Mike mc

Last shot of las nubes









Sunday mornings were made for this thou


----------



## Mike mc

Square mile sweet shop

18g in 29 out @94c


----------



## Neill

3fe El Salvador finca la Ilusion yellow honey bourbon. 18>35. Ran a bit quick but a passable shot. Not one for you dark roast boys. It's fruity and bright in a good way. Nice and sweet. Get that pineapple coming through. Not sure about the pink lemonade. This is my second bag as I got the colab pack then this came from my 3fe sub. Brewed the last bag. Think I prefer it as espresso.


----------



## Neill

This morning a Mahembe (Rwandan) roasted by The Barn 19>37 chocolate and cherry.


----------



## Neill

El Salvador Santa Petrona: Washed Pacamara. Easy grind on the hg. 18-32


----------



## spune

Nom. 16g Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon. Gorgeous!

View attachment 10748


----------



## Rdl81

Sunday shot DSOL


----------



## Dave.wilton

All was quiet, a first on a Saturday. So here's a shot from the brewtus of campos espresso blend. 18g:32g


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Got some Foundry Yirg out of the freezer to have a play about with the Major. Still really good Sweet blueberrys!


----------



## garydyke1

So great distribution there buddy, getting better clarity from the major?


----------



## jeebsy

Cooking with gas there, Urbs


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Getting there Gary, really fluffy grinds. I've had a couple of good shots this morning.

Just playing about changing the Doser /clean sweeps / schnozz and thwacking techniques. Slower is working better at the moment.

Now wired and need to take the kids (and me) down the park!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 11599


Last of the bag I had from Round Hill Roastery. Need to get some more. The cranberry coming through stuns me.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

View attachment 11606


I wanted to let it rest a few more days but couldn't resist. Poured a little fast but a nice sweet twang and smooth. Nothing a little harder on the tamp won't sort.

Rave coffees Nicaragua finca el bosque


----------

